# Missili cinesi nelle coste di Taiwan. Attivati sistemi di difesa.



## Toby rosso nero (4 Agosto 2022)

La Cina rivendica di avere effettuato con successo un'esercitazione missilistica al largo di Taiwan.
"Tutti i missili hanno colpito il bersaglio con precisione"

Taiwan afferma di aver attivato i relativi sistemi di difesa in risposta al lancio e che le "esercitazioni" cinesi saranno estese fino a lunedì.

Ancora la Cina: "La visita della Pelosi non è una difesa della democrazia e della libertà, ma una provocazione e una violazione della sovranità e dell'integrità territoriale della Cina. Siamo costretti a prendere tutte le misure militari necessarie. La collusione con forze straniere porterà Taiwan alla auto-distruzione e nell'abisso del disastro."

La Pelosi continua il suo viaggio orientale. *Ora è attesa in Sud Corea, al confine con il Nord in una zona demilitarizzata.*


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (4 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La Cina rivendica di avere effettuato con successo un'esercitazione missilistica al largo di Taiwan.
> "Tutti i missili hanno colpito il bersaglio con precisione"
> 
> Taiwan afferma di aver attivato i relativi sistemi di difesa in risposta al lancio e che le "esercitazioni" cinesi saranno estese fino a lunedì.
> ...



questi sono un miliardo e mezzo di persone e vanno a spaccare i cojones per una isoletta dove l'80% delle persone non vuole avere nulla a che fare con la Cina. Altri geni assoluti, nel 2022 pensare che il mondo sia fermo all'era Napoleonica


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La Cina rivendica di avere effettuato con successo un'esercitazione missilistica al largo di Taiwan.
> "Tutti i missili hanno colpito il bersaglio con precisione"
> 
> Taiwan afferma di aver attivato i relativi sistemi di difesa in risposta al lancio e che le "esercitazioni" cinesi saranno estese fino a lunedì.
> ...


ma sta troja non ha altro da fare?


----------



## pazzomania (4 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La Cina rivendica di avere effettuato con successo un'esercitazione missilistica al largo di Taiwan.
> "Tutti i missili hanno colpito il bersaglio con precisione"
> 
> Taiwan afferma di aver attivato i relativi sistemi di difesa in risposta al lancio e che le "esercitazioni" cinesi saranno estese fino a lunedì.
> ...


Speriamo finisca li, con qualche missile sparato a debita distanza a scopo dimostrativo.
Come ho detto, la Nancy era meglio se ne stesse a casina, anche se sono poi giochi di "potere"

Comunque ampiamente previsto, carta canta, che da Febbraio 2022 era iniziata una nuova era, una sorta di "sdoganamento bellico"

E' la quarta scintilla su vari fronti, dopo l' invasione Ucraina.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La Cina rivendica di avere effettuato con successo un'esercitazione missilistica al largo di Taiwan.
> "Tutti i missili hanno colpito il bersaglio con precisione"
> 
> Taiwan afferma di aver attivato i relativi sistemi di difesa in risposta al lancio e che le "esercitazioni" cinesi saranno estese fino a lunedì.
> ...



Si sentiva proprio il bisogno di altre tensioni. Grazie, come sempre, agli USA.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (4 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Si sentiva proprio il bisogno di altre tensioni. Grazie, come sempre, agli USA.



Ma come grazie USA,loro non provocano mai.
Ora sono semplicemente in visita di cortesia


----------



## alexpozzi90 (4 Agosto 2022)

Non sono superfan degli ammerigani, la guerra in Ucraina è 50/50 tra loro e Putin come responsabilità, ma sulla questione cinese è giusto far così, sono storicamente la feccia del mondo e per errori di noi occidentali hanno riacquisito troppo potere, bisogna contenerli e bastonarli, perché il mondo che hanno in mente loro prevede noi come schiavi.


----------



## danjr (4 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La Cina rivendica di avere effettuato con successo un'esercitazione missilistica al largo di Taiwan.
> "Tutti i missili hanno colpito il bersaglio con precisione"
> 
> Taiwan afferma di aver attivato i relativi sistemi di difesa in risposta al lancio e che le "esercitazioni" cinesi saranno estese fino a lunedì.
> ...


Bravi, bravi! Intanto non avete mosso un dito contro gli USA… la Cina ha solo paura


----------



## Blu71 (4 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma come grazie USA,loro non provocano mai.
> Ora sono semplicemente in visita di cortesia



Gli USA su queste cose ci campano. 

Comunque ti preferisco polemico.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (4 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Non sono superfan degli ammerigani, la guerra in Ucraina è 50/50 tra loro e Putin come responsabilità, ma sulla questione cinese è giusto far così, sono storicamente la feccia del mondo e per errori di noi occidentali hanno riacquisito troppo potere, bisogna contenerli e bastonarli, perché il mondo che hanno in mente loro prevede noi come schiavi.



Sei in ritardo di circa 10 anni


----------



## alexpozzi90 (4 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Sei in ritardo di circa 10 anni


Non è così vero, la fantomatica crescita infinita cinese si è arenata e quasi tutte le potenze regionali asiatiche le si sono rivoltate contro, sono così abbaianti proprio per questo. Tra l'altro il blocco navale statunitense non sono mai riusciti neanche a scalfirlo e non hanno speranze di farlo ora che si riarmano i jappo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Agosto 2022)

Comunque da parte della stampa e degli analisti militari leggevo le stesse cose di Putin, quando iniziò le "esercitazioni".

"Tutto fumo", "Non andrà fino in fondo" , "Una guerra non gli conviene, non è così pazzo" etc etc.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Comunque leggevo le stesse cose di Putin, quando iniziò le "esercitazioni".
> 
> "Tutto fumo", "Non andrà fino in fondo" , "Una guerra non gli conviene, non è così pazzo" etc etc.



Può essere che qualcuno, anche in questo caso, non aspetti altro.


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Agosto 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> questi sono un miliardo e mezzo di persone e vanno a spaccare i cojones per una isoletta dove l'80% delle persone non vuole avere nulla a che fare con la Cina. Altri geni assoluti, nel 2022 pensare che il mondo sia fermo all'era Napoleonica


Si peccato che Taiwan sia l'avanguardia tecnologica su cui nessuno vuole perdere il controllo.. O pensiamo che agli USA interessino x motivi umanitari? 
Cmq giusto andare a defecare un po' in testa ai cinesi.. Sono la feccia della terra


----------



## Swaitak (4 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Comunque da parte della stampa e degli analisti militari leggevo le stesse cose di Putin, quando iniziò le "esercitazioni".
> 
> "Tutto fumo", "Non andrà fino in fondo" , "Una guerra non gli conviene, non è così pazzo" etc etc.


no ma il conflitto arriverà prima o poi, la divisione del mondo è ormai netta e può risolversi solo con la forza militare o piu probabilmente ci pensa la natura a brevissimo.


----------



## Albijol (4 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Comunque da parte della stampa e degli analisti militari leggevo le stesse cose di Putin, quando iniziò le "esercitazioni".
> 
> "Tutto fumo", "Non andrà fino in fondo" , "Una guerra non gli conviene, non è così pazzo" etc etc.


È come per i virologi di sta ceppa. Brutto dirlo, ma abbiamo visto che spesso un "esperto" di tale materia riesce a fare previsioni più fallaci di un pinco pallino che si informa su twitter


----------



## Swaitak (4 Agosto 2022)

Tra l'altro si sta immischiando pure il nostro Borrell (per adesso con le solite condanne verbali)..altro che non ci tocca


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (4 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro si sta immischiando pure il nostro Borrell (per adesso con le solite condanne verbali)..altro che non ci tocca



Ovviamente saremo così colioni da schierarci anche questa volta


----------



## Swaitak (4 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ovviamente saremo così colioni da schierarci anche questa volta


ma si banniamo tutti i loro prodotti, ai più vanitosi forse restano solo le mutande made in italy


----------



## Blu71 (4 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ovviamente saremo così colioni da schierarci anche questa volta



Ma perché pensi di avere scelta?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (4 Agosto 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si peccato che Taiwan sia l'avanguardia tecnologica su cui nessuno vuole perdere il controllo.. O pensiamo che agli USA interessino x motivi umanitari?
> Cmq giusto andare a defecare un po' in testa ai cinesi.. Sono la feccia della terra



sì ma ragazzi la tecnologia non è mica un pozzo di petrolio, si basa sul capitale umano, dal momento che invadi Taiwan il capitale umano si è volatilizzato. Non è che se invadiamo la Silicon Valley diventiamo i più tecnologici, ti rimangono quattro campi di uva e le spiaggie.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (4 Agosto 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> sì ma ragazzi la tecnologia non è mica un pozzo di petrolio, si basa sul capitale umano, dal momento che invadi Taiwan il capitale umano si è volatilizzato. Non è che se invadiamo la Silicon Valley diventiamo i più tecnologici, *ti rimangono quattro campi di uva e le spiaggie.*



Che potrebbero sempre farci comodo.
imbarchiamoci !


----------



## sacchino (4 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La Cina rivendica di avere effettuato con successo un'esercitazione missilistica al largo di Taiwan.
> "Tutti i missili hanno colpito il bersaglio con precisione"
> 
> Taiwan afferma di aver attivato i relativi sistemi di difesa in risposta al lancio e che le "esercitazioni" cinesi saranno estese fino a lunedì.
> ...


Il mondo si sta deglobalizzando, bisogna solo decidere con chi stare, non si può con gli americani ma anche coi russi ma anche coi cinesi purtroppo sarà così.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Agosto 2022)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Il mondo si sta deglobalizzando, bisogna solo decidere con chi stare, non si può con gli americani ma anche coi russi ma anche coi cinesi purtroppo sarà così.


Se davvero si sta deglobalizzando, preparo i pop corn.

Io grazie al cielo non sono un avido consumatore, non ho lo sbatti (non tanto per i soldi) di comprare cose superflue, ne compro magari poche ma ""costose""".

Ma tutti quelli che adesso si lamentano, se finisce la globalizzazione si sparano.


----------



## Mika (4 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se davvero si sta deglobalizzando, preparo i pop corn.
> 
> Io grazie al cielo non sono un avido consumatore, non ho lo sbatti (non tanto per i soldi) di comprare cose superflue, ne compro magari poche ma ""costose""".
> 
> *Ma tutti quelli che adesso si lamentano, se finisce la globalizzazione si sparano.*


Che spasso  Non si abitueranno mai.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Agosto 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Che spasso  Non si abitueranno mai.


Ma va, si lamentano di un 10% di aumento di un bene a caso.

Vedrai quando pagheranno un paio di forbici 10 euro invece di 5 ( oggetto a caso)


----------



## Mika (4 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma va, si lamentano di un 10% di aumento di un bene a caso.
> 
> Vedrai quando pagheranno un paio di forbici 10 euro invece di 5 ( oggetto a caso)


Per non parlare della tecnologia, quando i loro amati I-Phone costeranno il doppio e non potranno comprarsene 2 all'anno


----------



## pazzomania (4 Agosto 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Per non parlare della tecnologia, quando i loro amati I-Phone costeranno il doppio e non potranno comprarsene 2 all'anno



Tragedia.


----------



## Swaitak (4 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma va, si lamentano di un 10% di aumento di un bene a caso.
> 
> Vedrai quando pagheranno un paio di forbici 10 euro invece di 5 ( oggetto a caso)


io godo ,perchè il primo a piangere sarà Zuckemerd col suo metacesso


----------



## pazzomania (4 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> io godo ,perchè il primo a piangere sarà Zuckemerd col suo metacesso


Eh, forse è il contrario.

Parliamo di favole al momento, ma se da domani cessasse la globalizzazione, mi sa che la gente spenderebbe più in sto caxxo di metaverso visto che tutti i beni materiali diventerebbero più costosi.

Presumo che la maggior parte delle spese ( data-center & company) siano già dislocate in USA.


----------



## Swaitak (4 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Eh, forse è il contrario.
> 
> Parliamo di favole al momento, ma se da domani cessasse la globalizzazione, mi sa che la gente spenderebbe più in sto caxxo di metaverso visto che tutti i beni materiali diventerebbero più costosi.
> 
> Presumo che la maggior parte delle spese ( data-center & company) siano già dislocate in USA.


sulla gente media non ho fiducia, per cui hai probabilmente ragione.
Ma la crisi nel settore semiconduttori c'è gia da alcuni anni.
Voglio sperare che se la situazione dovesse precipitare, si dia priorità ai settori energetici, automotive e tutti quelli di base, piuttosto che all'intrattenimento.
Almeno finchè non si trovi un alternativa.


----------



## Mika (4 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> sulla gente media non ho fiducia, per cui hai probabilmente ragione.
> Ma la crisi nel settore semiconduttori c'è gia da alcuni anni.
> Voglio sperare che se la situazione dovesse precipitare, si dia priorità ai settori energetici, automotive e tutti quelli di base, piuttosto che all'intrattenimento.
> Almeno finchè non si trovi un alternativa.


Una guerra a Taiwan con una guerra in Ucraina rischia di fare esplodere una polveriera mondiale per interessi vari, se poi ci mette anche la tensione tra Serbia e Kosovo o Corea del Nord vs Corea del Sud. Cerchiamo di non accedere troppe micce che prima o poi una trova la dinamite.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> sulla gente media non ho fiducia, per cui hai probabilmente ragione.
> Ma la crisi nel settore semiconduttori c'è gia da alcuni anni.
> Voglio sperare che se la situazione dovesse precipitare, si dia priorità ai settori energetici, automotive e tutti quelli di base, piuttosto che all'intrattenimento.
> Almeno finchè non si trovi un alternativa.


Non ho mai compreso bene questa storia dei semiconduttori.
A volte pare sia solo Taiwan in grado di farlo.

Ma mi sembra fantasiosa, ci saranno altri motivi se un settore cosi strategico è tutto concentralo laggiù


----------



## Shmuk (4 Agosto 2022)

Tra un pò parte il colpo segreto del drago nascente...


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La Cina rivendica di avere effettuato con successo un'esercitazione missilistica al largo di Taiwan.
> "Tutti i missili hanno colpito il bersaglio con precisione"
> 
> Taiwan afferma di aver attivato i relativi sistemi di difesa in risposta al lancio e che le "esercitazioni" cinesi saranno estese fino a lunedì.
> ...


Secondo me questa storia dei Chip non c'entra un mazza, avrà forse qualche significato ma a meno che sotto l'isola di Taiwan non ci siano le miniere d'oro, la questione Cina/Taiwan/USA è solo una roba di sfizio. Sono 60 anni che i Cinesi hanno questo odio per i "traditori" scappati da Mao rifugiandosi nell'isola, non riescono proprio a riconoscere il fatto che quelli stanno per i fatti loro. Gli ammericani ovviamente vedono questa situazione un motivo per non perdere la faccia e mostrare i muscoli. Di conflitti del genere ne abbiamo visti a bizzeffe tipo la guerra in Corea degli ani 50, quella del Vietman o Afghanistan negli anni 70/80.. è solo un sfizio.

Secondo me a volte ci facciamo troppi lavaggi cervellotici per capire cosa c'è dietro ed interessi vari. Ma per me si tratta solo di sfizio oppure capriccio da parte di una o una elite di persone. Basta vedere la guerra anglo-argentina per le Falkland "Territorio mio e roba mia".

Gli unici conflitti veramente che avevano qualche scopo materiale sono state la guerra del golfo e intervento in Libia per i motivi che sappiamo.

Non è che adesso USA ed Europa dichiarano guerra per il bene dei chip.. che Taiwan giochi un ruolo importante non vi è dubbio, che però a finanziare ricerca e sviluppo siano le big tech che sono occidentali è un dato anche importante. Alla fine sulla tecnologia prevale il capitale umano.

Per me questo conflitto è il solito di chi ha il pisello più grosso. 
Poi oh magari a Taiwan ci sono le miniere di Diamanti e Oro ed allora cambia il discorso.


----------



## Maurizio91 (4 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La Cina rivendica di avere effettuato con successo un'esercitazione missilistica al largo di Taiwan.
> "Tutti i missili hanno colpito il bersaglio con precisione"
> 
> Taiwan afferma di aver attivato i relativi sistemi di difesa in risposta al lancio e che le "esercitazioni" cinesi saranno estese fino a lunedì.
> ...


Che bello, bravi tutti.
Speriamo anche in una corsa al riarmo in vecchio stile da parte di tutti i paesi, tanto per strozzare un altro po' il collo dei popoli di questa terra, con tasse, sacrifici e compagnia cantante.

Sarebbe carino leggere i costi complessivi del tour estivo in oriente di Nancy "JLo" Pelosi. Certo farsi scortare da portaerei e sottomarini nucleari avrà il suo prezzo.
Anche per i cinesini fare le loro belle esercitazioni missilistiche equivarrà a svariati milioni (centesimi di centesimi per le loro casse, lo so).

Giusto così, i soldini vanno spesi.


----------



## Swaitak (7 Agosto 2022)

*Le unità militari di artiglieria, fanteria e difesa di Taipei hanno organizzato per questa settimana due esercitazioni '' a fuoco vivo'' con proiettili veri nel sud dell'isola di Taiwan, in risposta alle crescenti minacce militari cinesi.
*


----------



## Swaitak (7 Agosto 2022)

finalmente un nuovo episodio di ''disastri mondiali''


----------



## David Gilmour (7 Agosto 2022)

Nel frattempo, per raffreddare il clima, sul sito della CNN si legge che un paese a caso, a metà ottobre, "prenderà parte a esercitazioni militari vicine al confine conteso tra India e Cina". Mi domando chi sia, questo paese che proprio sente questo impellente bisogno di andare a vedere che aria tira a migliaia di chilometri di distanza da sé...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (7 Agosto 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> questi sono un miliardo e mezzo di persone e vanno a spaccare i cojones per una isoletta dove l'80% delle persone non vuole avere nulla a che fare con la Cina. Altri geni assoluti, nel 2022 pensare che il mondo sia fermo all'era Napoleonica


Occhio però che Taiwan è super strategica. Il 90% dei chip mondiali viene prodotto li


----------



## Swaitak (7 Agosto 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo, per raffreddare il clima, sul sito della CNN si legge che un paese a caso, a metà ottobre, "prenderà parte a esercitazioni militari vicine al confine conteso tra India e Cina". Mi domando chi sia, questo paese che proprio sente questo impellente bisogno di andare a vedere che aria tira a migliaia di chilometri di distanza da sé...


ma poi quanto cacchio stanno inquinando anche solo con le esercitazioni, che paraculi immondi


----------



## gabri65 (7 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non ho mai compreso bene questa storia dei semiconduttori.
> A volte pare sia solo Taiwan in grado di farlo.
> 
> Ma mi sembra fantasiosa, ci saranno altri motivi se un settore cosi strategico è tutto concentralo laggiù



I semiconduttori sono il tessuto materiale sul quale costruire qualsiasi dispositivo di controllo. Oggi tutto è elettronico, a partire dalle chiavi per aprire l'auto, alle lavatrici, a ogni cosa.

Fermare i semiconduttori vuol dire bloccare tutto e far lievitare i prezzi all'inverosimile. Per strane alchimie, Taiwan si trova come fornitore dominante del materiale concreto, cioè loro hanno le fonderie di silicio, in particolare TSMC ed UMC. Prima erano un po' più disperse, poi si sono concentrate lì. Siccome i grandi managers delle aziende sono in genere dei delinquenti approfittatori, hanno deciso di decentrare tutta la produzione laggiù. Adesso ne paghi le conseguenze.

Avere le fonderie di silicio vuol dire guadagnare degli spropositi quasi a zero spese, una volta messi in piedi i macchinari.

Eh sì, perché il silicio, il petrolio dell'elettronica, lo trovi pure in una badilata di terra, visto che è uno degli elementi più abbondanti della crosta terrestre.

Poi il know-how su cosa metterci arriva da fuori, ma il know-how alla fine lo impari. Purtroppo l'altra fetta di fornitura arriva sempre da paesi orientali, come la Sud Corea (in qualità di Samsung ad esempio).

Comunque sono discorsi già spiegati anche troppe volte.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Le unità militari di artiglieria, fanteria e difesa di Taipei hanno organizzato per questa settimana due esercitazioni '' a fuoco vivo'' con proiettili veri nel sud dell'isola di Taiwan, in risposta alle crescenti minacce militari cinesi.*



Basta un missile storto, e ci siamo tutti dentro.

Oggi poi missili a raffica anche vicini alla centrale in Ucraina... questo mondo non dura a lungo....


----------



## mabadi (7 Agosto 2022)

in tutto questo attendiamo la formale notizia che il Covid19 nasce da laboratori cinesi


----------



## Swaitak (7 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> I semiconduttori sono il tessuto materiale sul quale costruire qualsiasi dispositivo di controllo. Oggi tutto è elettronico, a partire dalle chiavi per aprire l'auto, alle lavatrici, a ogni cosa.
> 
> Fermare i semiconduttori vuol dire bloccare tutto e far lievitare i prezzi all'inverosimile. Per strane alchimie, Taiwan si trova come fornitore dominante del materiale concreto, cioè loro hanno le fonderie di silicio, in particolare TSMC ed UMC. Prima erano un po' più disperse, poi si sono concentrate lì. Siccome i grandi managers delle aziende sono in genere dei delinquenti approfittatori, hanno deciso di decentrare tutta la produzione laggiù. Adesso ne paghi le conseguenze.
> 
> ...


Il fatto che abbiano il monopolio può definirsi più un fatto storico? 
Nel senso che è stato il primo luogo dove si è investito pesantemente in questo settore ,per convenienza economica, 
e di conseguenze li sono concentrati gli impianti più avanzati tipo TSMC, e si è sviluppato tutto un tessuto industriale importantissimo (penso ad Asus e Acer, ecc..).
Deve esserci un motivo per cui alla luce dei nuovi equilibri mondiali non si sposti la produzione in impianti tipo Intel o ST o altri che non conosco..


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Agosto 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo, per raffreddare il clima, sul sito della CNN si legge che un paese a caso, a metà ottobre, "prenderà parte a esercitazioni militari vicine al confine conteso tra India e Cina". Mi domando chi sia, questo paese che proprio sente questo impellente bisogno di andare a vedere che aria tira a migliaia di chilometri di distanza da sé...



Secondo me il paese in questione sarà il nepal...


----------



## gabri65 (7 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Il fatto che abbiano il monopolio può definirsi più un fatto storico?
> Nel senso che è stato il primo luogo dove si è investito pesantemente in questo settore ,per convenienza economica,
> e di conseguenze li sono concentrati gli impianti più avanzati tipo TSMC, e si è sviluppato tutto un tessuto industriale importantissimo (penso ad Asus e Acer, ecc..).
> Deve esserci un motivo per cui alla luce dei nuovi equilibri mondiali non si sposti la produzione in impianti tipo Intel o ST o altri che non conosco..



Guarda, vedo che un po' di attori li conosci, quindi non vado nel dettaglio.

A me l'esempio più calzante che viene in mente è che Taiwan è diventata l'Ammazzon dell'elettronica. Sono scommesse vinte.

Piano piano tutti si sono rivolti tutti a loro, con il vantaggio ulteriore che non smerciano prodotti fatti da altri, ma li producono in proprio su progetto esterno.

Anche noi abbiamo degli stabilimenti di produzione dei semiconduttori, ma sono isolati (c'è uno della ST nel centroitaglia se non sbaglio). L'Intel ha impiantato stabilimenti in Israele (ma guarda un po'). Ma fanno cose troppo selezionate e costano troppo, mentre a Taiwan operano per tutte le aziende indistintamente e costano una sega.

Sono diventati l'analogo della riviera romagnola per il divertimento estivo, vanno tutti lì. E quando tutti vanno lì, non hai nemmeno più bisogno di tante risorse o pubblicità, costruisci imperi semplicemente di prepotenza, tu devi solo lavorare come hai fatto prima.

Si basa alla fine tutto sul fatto che nelle aziende nessuno vuole più lavorare, tutti vogliono comandare e guadagnare facendo fare il lavoro "sporco" agli altri.

All'inizio funziona, poi un bel giorno, quando hai barattato tutta la tua conoscenza all'esterno, gli altri ti mollano e rimani con in culo per terra, perché sei diventato solo un passacarte inutile e superfluo.


----------



## Swaitak (7 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Guarda, vedo che un po' di attori li conosci, quindi non vado nel dettaglio.
> 
> A me l'esempio più calzante che viene in mente è che Taiwan è diventata l'Ammazzon dell'elettronica. Sono scommesse vinte.
> 
> ...


stavo guardando pure il nuovo impianto Enel-3Sun di Catania che produrrà pannelli fotovoltaici per tutta europa, è in partnership con ST e Sharp.
La Sharp è giapponese ma la maggioranza è posseduta da un gruppo Taiwanese guarda caso... immagino che poi il silicio arrivi sempre dal solito posto.
Gira che ti rigira sempre quelli sono i produttori, mi viene in mente pure che nel campo dell'aviazione dobbiamo rivolgerci sempre ai soliti General Electric e Rolls Royce..


----------



## gabri65 (7 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> stavo guardando pure il nuovo impianto Enel-3Sun di Catania che produrrà pannelli fotovoltaici per tutta europa, è in partnership con ST e Sharp.
> La Sharp è giapponese ma la maggioranza è posseduta da un gruppo Taiwanese guarda caso... immagino che poi il silicio arrivi sempre dal solito posto



Altamente probabile.

Qui la gente crede che i semiconduttori e il silicio per i pannelli si possano costruire fai-da-te, ma purtroppo non è così.

Per i semiconduttori, poi, ci voglio macchinari assurdi che devono purificare il silicio al 99.99999%. Sono i cosiddeti "wafer" sui quali imprimere la logica circuitale, devono letteralmente togliere ogni singolo atomo estraneo dai cristalli.

A Taiwan hanno puntato fortissimo su quell'universo di processo produttivo, tutto lì.


----------



## Milanoide (7 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Il fatto che abbiano il monopolio può definirsi più un fatto storico?
> Nel senso che è stato il primo luogo dove si è investito pesantemente in questo settore ,per convenienza economica,
> e di conseguenze li sono concentrati gli impianti più avanzati tipo TSMC, e si è sviluppato tutto un tessuto industriale importantissimo (penso ad Asus e Acer, ecc..).
> Deve esserci un motivo per cui alla luce dei nuovi equilibri mondiali non si sposti la produzione in impianti tipo Intel o ST o altri che non conosco..


Non ti do una risposta, ma allargo la considerazione.
La localizzazione degli impianti è un fatto storico, geografico ed economico.
Ma per semplicità diciamo storico che tiene dentro tutto.
In un dato momento storico, c'erano delle condizioni per cui gli impianti furono costruiti da una parte anziché dall'altra.
Una parte può essere il Vimercatese vicino a dove sto io. 40 anni fa c'erano IBM, SGS, Telettra.
IBM era un ambientino dove se avevi strane e sinistre deviazioni politiche non entravi.
(Oppure stavi quatto e ti confondevi fra la folla come un conoscente, Fisico di formazione e professione, che lavorava in Alenia, dove non si fanno supposte).
Giusto per ricordare il clima di un tempo. Guerra fredda, mondo diviso in due, certi altri posti del mondo incandidabili a sede manifatturiera per manifesta arretratezza o per essere parte del "campo socialista".
IBM, al pari di Agip-Eni 20 km più a sud, attiravano cervelli e manodopera da tutta italia. Tanto di case per dipendenti e dirigenti costruite attorno.
Poi qualcosa o più di qualcosa accade.
IBM si suicida. (Giusto esempio al pari di Kodak che dietro le cose che avvengono non c'è sempre un burattinaio che tira i fili, semplicemente gli avanzamenti tecnologici "spiazzano" i colossi del giorno prima).
Poi globalizzazione, ricerca del maggior profitto, delocalizzazione etc etc etc.
Quindi i costi della manodopera rapportati alla sua qualità e dedizione sono importanti.
E quindi aggiungo una nota di realismo, se non di autocritica.
Oh! quando dal locale ITIS ci hanno portato a visitare la sede SGS ed abbiamo visto la vita del dipendente tipo, (nostro futuribile destino), bardato come sanitari alle prese con un virus mortale portare vassoi con wafer di Silicio dentro e fuori le camere dedicate, siamo usciti e ci siamo detti "col cappero che vengo qui a lavorare".
Probabile che abbiano poi automatizzato e robotizzato anche quella parte di produzione.
Ah! Questa generazione di mollaccioni, edonisti, inebriati di musica anni '80 e British Invasion sarà mica stata l'inizio del decadimento, eh!


----------



## gabri65 (7 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Altamente probabile.
> 
> Qui la gente crede che i semiconduttori e il silicio per i pannelli si possano costruire fai-da-te, ma purtroppo non è così.
> 
> ...



PS e OT.

Poi, mi viene da ridere quando si critica il fatto che l'itaglia potrebbe campare solo di turismo, tra le altre cose.

Taiwan è una potenza economica mondiale solo per un paio di fabbriche che sfornano sì e no qualche tonnellata di "terra lavorata". E loro sono 1/3 della nostra popolazione, eh, mica sono quattro gatti su uno scoglio in mezzo al mare.

Quanta approssimazione.


----------



## David Gilmour (7 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Guarda, vedo che un po' di attori li conosci, quindi non vado nel dettaglio.
> 
> A me l'esempio più calzante che viene in mente è che Taiwan è diventata l'Ammazzon dell'elettronica. Sono scommesse vinte.
> 
> ...


Da spiegare ai cantori instancabili della globalizzazione. La ricerca del profitto a ogni costo punirà la grettezza delle classi dirigenti occidentali: peccato che ci andiamo di mezzo anche noi.


----------



## Sam (7 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se davvero si sta deglobalizzando, preparo i pop corn.
> 
> Io grazie al cielo non sono un avido consumatore, non ho lo sbatti (non tanto per i soldi) di comprare cose superflue, ne compro magari poche ma ""costose""".
> 
> Ma tutti quelli che adesso si lamentano, se finisce la globalizzazione si sparano.


Stai implicando che la globalizzazione sia mai esistita.

Si chiama colonialismo, l'ho detto più e più volte.
La globalizzazione è solo il modo carino e politicamente corretto con cui la vendono, ma altro non è che il surplus di una potenza che viene imposto ai suoi paesi satellite.

Quindi non c'è niente che possa o meno finire, a meno che non si voglia smettere di essere una colonia.

E se il finire di essere una colonia vuol dire che non ci saranno più iPhone o altro in giro, meglio così.
Vorrà dire che ci si rimboccherà le maniche e si ricomincerà a produrre tali prodotti in Italia, visto che le basi dell'IT moderno sono tutte nostrane, e che avevamo colossi come Olivetti che nulla avevano da invidiare ai colossi americani odierni.


----------



## Milanoide (7 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Gira che ti rigira sempre quelli sono i produttori, mi viene in mente pure che nel campo dell'aviazione dobbiamo rivolgerci sempre ai soliti General Electric e Rolls Royce..


Lavoro nel campo del turbiname più per produzione di energia che per propulsione o pompaggio.
Ma le macchine, salvo le diverse dimensioni, sono quelle.
Un campione nazionale con dei bei depliant dell'era fascista ha iniziato costruendo su licenza. Quindi non tecnologia indigena. Ora attraversa una delle sue periodiche crisi.
L'altro campione nazionale è una, anzi più sedi GE. Di recente hanno investito molto in Italia.
Anche Renzi mi pare fosse partito baldanzoso su tutto rinnovabili, ma poi si rese conto del rischio sistemico per i due campioni nazionali (uno dei quali lo aveva " in casa" e mi stupivo non ci arrivasse).
Anche qui abbiamo a che fare con componenti molto sofisticati.
Materie prime per leghe speciali, Nickel e Cobalto, il cui mercato risente molto delle tendenze monopoliste cinesi.
L'occidente detiene ancora la prevalenza di trattamenti speciali che restano esclusiva di 2-3 aziende fra multinazionali e aziende localizzate. Con qualche avventura per cui nella fedelissima, atlantissima Turchia, un campione USA ha stabilito una sede produttiva.
Non vedo i presupposti ed il mercato per far nascere un polo nazionale o europeo. 
Salvo i tedeschi si decidano a farlo (ma sarebbe segno di un militarismo di ritorno).
Per l'Italia, meglio investire sulle aziende locali della componentistica che nel carrozzone di privilegiati Alitalia.


----------



## gabri65 (7 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Stai implicando che la globalizzazione sia mai esistita.
> 
> Si chiama colonialismo, l'ho detto più e più volte.
> La globalizzazione è solo il modo carino e politicamente corretto con cui la vendono, ma altro non è che il surplus di una potenza che viene imposto ai suoi paesi satellite.
> ...



Alla Olivetti lavorava Federico Faggin, l'ingegnere che concepì il primo microprocessore, la macchina ubiquitaria dell'elettronica e dei computers. Lui fece costruire tutto questo alla Intel nella Silicon Valley negli anni '70. Insignito con la medaglia d'oro per l'innovazione, ma in terra straniera.

L'Olivetti poteva diventare una potenza planetaria. Ma siamo in itaglia, e quindi abbiamo bisogno delle risorse nordafricane, altrimenti non abbiamo il pane con il quale sopravvivere.

Per chi ha tempo, si possono trovare alcune sue interviste dove spiega benissimo il fenomeno degradante del nostro paese, detto ovviamente con parole sobrie da persona intelligente. Ma i concetti sono i soliti dei post qui sul forum.

Perdonate OT.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (7 Agosto 2022)

Sono sicurissimo che la miccia scoppierà CASUALMENTE prima del bilancio di fine anno dell'America.. guarda un po'


----------



## pazzomania (7 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Stai implicando che la globalizzazione sia mai esistita.
> 
> Si chiama colonialismo, l'ho detto più e più volte.
> La globalizzazione è solo il modo carino e politicamente corretto con cui la vendono, ma altro non è che il surplus di una potenza che viene imposto ai suoi paesi satellite.
> ...



Abbiamo colonizzato chi?
La Cina?

Posa il fiasco Sam Sam


----------



## Sam (7 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Abbiamo colonizzato chi?
> La Cina?
> 
> Posa il fiasco Sam Sam


Non hai capito.
Non siamo noi i colonizzatori. Noi siamo gli stati satellite che assorbono il surplus.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Non hai capito.
> Non siamo noi i colonizzatori. Noi siamo gli stati satellite che assorbono il surplus.



Hai scritto colonizzazione...
Per me è invece abc di economia.

A noi occidentali servivano manodopera a basso costo per avere certi beni che ormai da noi sarebbero diventati costosi, a loro serviva uscire dal pantano della povertà.

Aggiungici che a chi detiene il potere economico la cosa avrebbe giovato, ed ecco la....REAL LIFE

Poi come tutto, ha un inizio e avrà una fine quando si arriva alla saturazione

E la storia di ripeterà, presumo in Africa, entro questo secolo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Abbiamo colonizzato chi?
> La Cina?
> 
> Posa il fiasco Sam Sam



Beh se non sbaglio francia,germania,gb e Italia in passato hanno "colonizzato" (in maniera molto mini mini) la Cina 

Questo era il nostro "pezzetto" di terra,perso dopo la 2° guerra mondiale


----------



## Djici (7 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Hai scritto colonizzazione...
> Per me è invece abc di economia.
> 
> A noi occidentali servivano manodopera a basso costo per avere certi beni che ormai da noi sarebbero diventati costosi, a loro serviva uscire dal pantano della povertà.
> ...


l'Asia ha prodotto per America e Europa.
Dici che l'africa produrrà per America Europa e Asia?
Io non credo che in Cina siano così fessi da fare i nostri stessi errori.
Noi abbiamo delocalizzato perché i politici lo permettevano.
Da loro non c'è questa libertà. Magari avranno abbastanza ricchezza per non volere più lavorare un giorno intero per solo 10 euro... Ma il partito non permetterà tutto questo.
E non riesco ad immaginare una rivoluzione. Li faranno sparire uno ad uno.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Agosto 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> l'Asia ha prodotto per America e Europa.
> Dici che l'africa produrrà per America Europa e Asia?
> Io non credo che in Cina siano così fessi da fare i nostri stessi errori.
> Noi abbiamo delocalizzato perché i politici lo permettevano.
> ...



Abbiamo delocalizzato per le ragione già spiegate, e anche perché nonostante alla plebe venga raccontato o fatto immaginare il contrario, la crescita economica infinita non esiste 

Il problema (proprio a livello aritmetico) è che il nostro sistema economico per reggere deve continuamente espandersi (vedi i suicidi quando l'economia cala di un ridicolo 0,5%).

Cosi funziona e cosi funzionerà, a meno di passare prima attraverso un collasso economico


----------



## gabri65 (7 Agosto 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> l'Asia ha prodotto per America e Europa.
> Dici che l'africa produrrà per America Europa e Asia?
> Io non credo che in Cina siano così fessi da fare i nostri stessi errori.
> Noi abbiamo delocalizzato perché i politici lo permettevano.
> ...



Sì, certo, l'Africa che produce. Grandissimi lavoratori, hanno trainato il progresso umano fin dai tempi degli australopitechi.

Mai sentita una fesseria più colossale.

Vuoi produrre in Africa? Deporti milioni di cinesi in Africa e li fai lavorare.


----------



## Sam (7 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Hai scritto colonizzazione...
> Per me è invece abc di economia.
> 
> A noi occidentali servivano manodopera a basso costo per avere certi beni che ormai da noi sarebbero diventati costosi, a loro serviva uscire dal pantano della povertà.


Non confondere l'economia con il capitalismo.
La manodopera a basso costo non serviva perché i prezzi erano diventati alti, ma perché l'imprenditore voleva aumentare il margine di profitto abbassando la quota d'investimento, dislocando la ricerca e lo sviluppo e passando il know-how a chi prima dipendeva da te, diventando TU di fatto il dipendente e lo sfruttato il nuovo padrone.

Non è l'abc dell'economia, è l'abc del fallimento. Quello che sta avvenendo adesso, infatti.
Non a caso il capitalismo è un ricettario di fallimenti, che ha solo il compito di arricchire una piccola fetta di persone a scapito di tutto il resto della popolazione, che CREDE di beneficiarne perché convinta di vivere nel benessere, quando in realtà vive delle briciole del padrone dopo aver rinunciato alla dignità, per cercare di rincorrere una felicità che non avrà mai.



pazzomania ha scritto:


> Aggiungici che a chi detiene il potere economico la cosa avrebbe giovato, ed ecco la....REAL LIFE


Certo, non a caso chi detiene il potere economico è lo stesso che spinge per l'integrazione e l'immigrazione selvaggia.
Per creare nuovi mercati a basso costo da sfruttare per ampliare ancora di più i margini.

Non a caso Buzzi diceva che con gli immigrati ci guadagnava più che con la droga.



pazzomania ha scritto:


> Poi come tutto, ha un inizio e avrà una fine quando si arriva alla saturazione
> 
> E la storia di ripeterà, presumo in Africa, entro questo secolo.


La fine si avrà quando la gente capirà che il capitalismo è uno strumento di ricatto di pochi nei confronti di molti, che incatena le persone e i loro destini, minacciandole di ritorsioni tramite _un uso criminoso_ (tanto per citare Berlusconi) del sistema finanziario, che anziché avere il compito di regolare gli scambi, diventa uno strumento per piegare gli interessi collettivi a meri interessi privati.

Di fatto, quello che normalmente si configurebbe come estorsione aggravata dal metodo mafioso da parte di un'associazione per delinquere.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Agosto 2022)

Questi mostri gialli sono da 70 anni che vogliono richiamare i "cinesi scappati sull'isola" all'ordine di Pechino.. Ok il discorso dei semiconduttori ci può anche stare, ma ripeto, secondo me nella mia mente limitata, si tratta solo di richiamare agli ordini i traditori. Non dimentichiamoci che Taiwan è composta da cinesi etnici. E' una cosa che da Mao a questi di Pechino non va giu.. inoltre sto Xi Pijing mi sembra uno che quando crepa vorrà avere le sue statue ovunque. Quello che sarà ricordato nei libri di storia per aver riunificato la Cina sotto un'unica bandiera

Direi che è più una questione di guerra civile o un conflitto simile a quello delle due Coree 

Io non ci vedo niente di semiconduttori chip ecc.. magari quello interessa agli ammericani in parte


----------



## gabri65 (7 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Questi mostri gialli sono da 70 anni che vogliono richiamare i "cinesi scappati sull'isola" all'ordine di Pechino.. Ok il discorso dei semiconduttori ci può anche stare, ma ripeto, secondo me nella mia mente limitata, si tratta solo di richiamare agli ordini i traditori. Non dimentichiamoci che Taiwan è composta da cinesi etnici. E' una cosa che da Mao a questi di Pechino non va giu.. inoltre sto Xi Pijing mi sembra uno che quando crepa vorrà avere le sue statue ovunque. Quello che sarà ricordato nei libri di storia per aver riunificato la Cina sotto un'unica bandiera
> 
> Direi che è più una questione di guerra civile o un conflitto simile a quello delle due Coree
> 
> Io non ci vedo niente di semiconduttori chip ecc.. magari quello interessa agli ammericani in parte



Sostituisci "Cina" con "Russia", e "chip" con "gas". Poi fai le debite considerazioni.


----------



## Swaitak (7 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Questi mostri gialli sono da 70 anni che vogliono richiamare i "cinesi scappati sull'isola" all'ordine di Pechino.. Ok il discorso dei semiconduttori ci può anche stare, ma ripeto, secondo me nella mia mente limitata, si tratta solo di richiamare agli ordini i traditori. Non dimentichiamoci che Taiwan è composta da cinesi etnici. E' una cosa che da Mao a questi di Pechino non va giu.. inoltre sto Xi Pijing mi sembra uno che quando crepa vorrà avere le sue statue ovunque. Quello che sarà ricordato nei libri di storia per aver riunificato la Cina sotto un'unica bandiera
> 
> Direi che è più una questione di guerra civile o un conflitto simile a quello delle due Coree
> 
> Io non ci vedo niente di semiconduttori chip ecc.. magari quello interessa agli ammericani in parte


per me è 55% guerra per la supremazia economica, che ovviamente include il discorso semiconduttori ma anche molto altro al di fuori di Taiwan, e 45% discorso di supremazia territoriale e mondiale. Insomma ci metto tutto tra le motivazioni


----------



## Sam (7 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Questi mostri gialli sono da 70 anni che vogliono richiamare i "cinesi scappati sull'isola" all'ordine di Pechino.. Ok il discorso dei semiconduttori ci può anche stare, ma ripeto, secondo me nella mia mente limitata, si tratta solo di richiamare agli ordini i traditori. Non dimentichiamoci che Taiwan è composta da cinesi etnici. E' una cosa che da Mao a questi di Pechino non va giu.. inoltre sto Xi Pijing mi sembra uno che quando crepa vorrà avere le sue statue ovunque. Quello che sarà ricordato nei libri di storia per aver riunificato la Cina sotto un'unica bandiera
> 
> Direi che è più una questione di guerra civile o un conflitto simile a quello delle due Coree
> 
> Io non ci vedo niente di semiconduttori chip ecc.. magari quello interessa agli ammericani in parte


Una guerra ha sempre molteplici motivazioni, @Tifo'o.

C'è una componente nazionalista/irredentista: la Cina vuole riportare in Patria territori storicamente legati alla sua area geografica/storica.

C'è una componente politico-idelogica: il Partito Comunista non vuole che si possa pensare a Taiwan come Cina, per non dare l'idea di una possibile alternativa al regime nell'area continentale.

C'è una componente economica: allontanare gli USA dall'area garantirebbe alla Cina il via libera per allargare la sua sfera di influenza.

C'è una componente tecnologica: il controllo sul mercato dei semi-conduttori garantisce alla Cina un potere pari a quello di un cartello della droga, condizionando il prezzo e la quantità di richieste.
Oltretutto garantisce alla Cina un confermare la sua posizione di controllo globale dei dati, che già si sta concretizzando con cloud computing e apparati network, oltre che server.
Queste sono armi pesantissime nelle sedi diplomatiche. Se Alibaba, o Huawei o chi per loro, controlla le imprese occidentali, vuol dire che il governo cinese le controlla. Ergo, ha in mano pezzi di economia di paesi potenzialmente ostili.

E probabilmente ce ne saranno molte altre che non conosciamo.

Non c'è mai una sola causa scatenante per un conflitto, figurarsi per uno che potrebbe avere conseguenze a livello globale.


----------



## vota DC (7 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Questi mostri gialli sono da 70 anni che vogliono richiamare i "cinesi scappati sull'isola" all'ordine di Pechino.. Ok il discorso dei semiconduttori ci può anche stare, ma ripeto, secondo me nella mia mente limitata, si tratta solo di richiamare agli ordini i traditori. Non dimentichiamoci che Taiwan è composta da cinesi etnici. E' una cosa che da Mao a questi di Pechino non va giu.. inoltre sto Xi Pijing mi sembra uno che quando crepa vorrà avere le sue statue ovunque. Quello che sarà ricordato nei libri di storia per aver riunificato la Cina sotto un'unica bandiera
> 
> Direi che è più una questione di guerra civile o un conflitto simile a quello delle due Coree
> 
> Io non ci vedo niente di semiconduttori chip ecc.. magari quello interessa agli ammericani in parte


Sono dagli anni 70 più che da 70 anni con complicità dell'ONU. Prima Taiwan era riconosciuta come sede del governo cinese e aveva pure il seggio permanente al consiglio di sicurezza dell'onu....e ha pure senso (e molto più della Francia occupata al 100% dai tedeschi senza fare vera resistenza) dato che era la cina potenza vincitrice mentre la Cina comunista neanche confinava con il Giappone.


----------



## Shmuk (7 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Alla Olivetti lavorava Federico Faggin, l'ingegnere che concepì il primo microprocessore, la macchina ubiquitaria dell'elettronica e dei computers. Lui fece costruire tutto questo alla Intel nella Silicon Valley negli anni '70. Insignito con la medaglia d'oro per l'innovazione, ma in terra straniera.
> 
> L'Olivetti poteva diventare una potenza planetaria. Ma siamo in itaglia, e quindi abbiamo bisogno delle risorse nordafricane, altrimenti non abbiamo il pane con il quale sopravvivere.
> 
> ...



Alla Olivetti c'era anche un certo Mario Tchou, di genitori cinesi...


----------



## davidsdave80 (7 Agosto 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma sta troja non ha altro da fare?


Dalle info sembrerebbe che Biden, stavolta, sia incazzato nero.. perché voleva evitare ulteriori tensioni... ma la sciura .. a 82 anni suonati.. non si accontenta... il protagonismo di certi soggetti... va al narcisismo patologico ( ci sono casi meno evidenti anche a casa nostra.. basta pensare a chi è vicino alle pensione e non lascia spazio ai giovani.. ) questa gente non vede e non interessa il "bene" / equilibrio del mondo. Follia... altroché Mad Vlad..


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Agosto 2022)

davidsdave80 ha scritto:


> Dalle info sembrerebbe che Biden, stavolta, sia incazzato nero.. perché voleva evitare ulteriori tensioni... ma la sciura .. a 82 anni suonati.. non si accontenta... il protagonismo di certi soggetti... va al narcisismo patologico ( ci sono casi meno evidenti anche a casa nostra.. basta pensare a chi è vicino alle pensione e non lascia spazio ai giovani.. ) questa gente non vede e non interessa il "bene" / equilibrio del mondo. Follia... altroché Mad Vlad..


ma sta vecchia rimbecillita chi è da non rispondere neanche al presidente? mah ci credo poco


----------



## Swaitak (7 Agosto 2022)

*Secondo la televisione di stato cinese, la Cina potrebbe effettuare, con cadenza regolare, esercitazioni militari lungo la '' linea mediana '' che delimita il confine con Taiwan * 
*
Il ministero della Difesa di Taipei fa sapere che sono state rilevate 14 navi e 66 caccia militari dell'Esercito popolare di liberazione cinese intorno Taiwan. Le forze armate taiwanesi hanno quindi attivato sistemi missilistici terresti ed inviato aerei e navi.*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Secondo la televisione di stato cinese, la Cina potrebbe effettuare, con cadenza regolare, esercitazioni militari lungo la '' linea mediana '' che delimita il confine con Taiwan *
> 
> *Il ministero della Difesa di Taipei fa sapere che sono state rilevate 14 navi e 66 caccia militari dell'Esercito popolare di liberazione cinese intorno Taiwan. Le forze armate taiwanesi hanno quindi attivato sistemi missilistici terresti ed inviato aerei e navi.*



Ci sta,la Cina deve battezzare le nuove navi appena uscite dai cantieri navali cinesi.
Tanto i loro cantieri creano "solamente" 2 navi da guerra (complete con armamenti moderni) ogni 3 mesi


----------



## davidsdave80 (7 Agosto 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma sta vecchia rimbecillita chi è da non rispondere neanche al presidente? mah ci credo poco


Hai ragione, errore mio :
"Essendo il Comandante in capo delle forze armate, avrebbe potuto fermare l’aereo militare su cui la *Presidentessa* della Camera era in volo. *Ma ha preferito non farlo*, per non essere accusato di morbidezza verso Pechino a soli tre mesi dalle elezioni di midterm».


----------



## __king george__ (8 Agosto 2022)

Andrea Sing Ying-Lee rappresentate di Taiwan in Italia ha parlato al Corriere della Sera

"Le manovre della Cina non ci hanno messo paura..prudenza e preoccupazione si paura no. Con queste azioni coercitive pensano di aver ottenuto un risultato positivo e in futuro proveranno a rifarlo ma non possono ottenere nulla di piu. Se serviranno chiederemo armi piu moderne come l'Ucraina ma crediamo di poterci difendere da soli..abbiamo 210mila soldati,2 milioni di riservisti,piu missili del necessario. Taiwan è un porcospino e i cinesi sanno che attaccarci sarebbe fatale per loro"

"Questa volta hanno fatto una simulazione piu avanzata e più profonda ma si capisce che non ci avrebbero mai attaccato militarmente...sono fanatici non stupidi."

"Pechino ci teme perchè siamo il loro opposto.siamo una società con una profonda cultura e radice storica cinese ma da noi c'è democrazia,libertà,diritti umani oltre a tecnologia e sviluppo socioeconomico.Siamo la loro negazione.un esempio di come sarebbe la Cina se fosse libera e democratica.Loro dicono che abbiamo lo stesso sangue ma nel loro scorre il Marxismo,Leninismo e Maoismo. nel nostro no"

"La visita di Pelosi? per noi è stata una normale visti di parlamentari di paesi amici. Non è stata la causa delle azioni cinesi..solo una scusa che hanno usato. con l'Italia tutto procederà come sempre. credo che in futuro ci sarà sempre piu vicinanza tra Taiwan e l Occidente."


----------



## Swaitak (8 Agosto 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Andrea Sing Ying-Lee rappresentate di Taiwan in Italia ha parlato al Corriere della Sera
> 
> "Le manovre della Cina non ci hanno messo paura..prudenza e preoccupazione si paura no. Con queste azioni coercitive pensano di aver ottenuto un risultato positivo e in futuro proveranno a rifarlo ma non possono ottenere nulla di piu. Se serviranno chiederemo armi piu moderne come l'Ucraina ma crediamo di poterci difendere da soli..abbiamo 210mila soldati,2 milioni di riservisti,piu missili del necessario. Taiwan è un porcospino e i cinesi sanno che attaccarci sarebbe fatale per loro"
> 
> ...


mettano 2 motori all'isola e la spostino, non possiamo mantenere un altra ''ugraina''


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Agosto 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Andrea Sing Ying-Lee rappresentate di Taiwan in Italia ha parlato al Corriere della Sera
> 
> "Le manovre della Cina non ci hanno messo paura..prudenza e preoccupazione si paura no. Con queste azioni coercitive pensano di aver ottenuto un risultato positivo e in futuro proveranno a rifarlo ma non possono ottenere nulla di piu. *Se serviranno chiederemo armi piu moderne come l'Ucraina* ma crediamo di poterci difendere da soli..abbiamo 210mila soldati,2 milioni di riservisti,piu missili del necessario. Taiwan è un porcospino e i cinesi sanno che attaccarci sarebbe fatale per loro"



Ah beh,fatta !
Da decidere solamente l'ora e il giorno


----------



## vota DC (8 Agosto 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma sta vecchia rimbecillita chi è da non rispondere neanche al presidente? mah ci credo poco


Ricoprendo la stessa carica ha stracciato il cartaceo del discorso del presidente che c'era prima davanti alle telecamere. I debunker l'hanno tirata che non era il documento originale (ti faresti almeno una decina di anni) ma "solo" la copia destinata al parlamento peccato sia ancora reato da vari mesi di carcere.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Agosto 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Andrea Sing Ying-Lee rappresentate di Taiwan in Italia ha parlato al Corriere della Sera
> 
> "Le manovre della Cina non ci hanno messo paura..prudenza e preoccupazione si paura no. Con queste azioni coercitive pensano di aver ottenuto un risultato positivo e in futuro proveranno a rifarlo ma non possono ottenere nulla di piu. Se serviranno chiederemo armi piu moderne come l'Ucraina ma crediamo di poterci difendere da soli..abbiamo 210mila soldati,2 milioni di riservisti,piu missili del necessario. Taiwan è un porcospino e i cinesi sanno che attaccarci sarebbe fatale per loro"
> 
> ...



Mi pare un discorso sensato e condivisibile. Alla fine c'ha ragione lui, c'è poco da dire


----------



## Sam (8 Agosto 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Andrea Sing Ying-Lee rappresentate di Taiwan in Italia ha parlato al Corriere della Sera
> 
> "Le manovre della Cina non ci hanno messo paura..prudenza e preoccupazione si paura no. Con queste azioni coercitive pensano di aver ottenuto un risultato positivo e in futuro proveranno a rifarlo ma non possono ottenere nulla di piu. *Se serviranno chiederemo armi piu moderne come l'Ucraina* ma crediamo di poterci difendere da soli..abbiamo 210mila soldati,2 milioni di riservisti,piu missili del necessario. Taiwan è un porcospino e i cinesi sanno che attaccarci sarebbe fatale per loro"
> 
> ...


Pronto già il prossimo stato d’emergenza in Italia.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Agosto 2022)

Apple ha chiesto ai fornitori di Taiwan di utilizzare l'etichetta Made in China​
Apple ha chiesto di sostituire l’etichetta “made in Taiwan” con “made in China” per i prodotti destinati al mercato cinese. La Apple lo avrebbe fatto per di aggirare l’irrigidimento dei controlli doganali cinesi.


----------



## nik10jb (8 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Apple ha chiesto ai fornitori di Taiwan di utilizzare l'etichetta Made in China​


Non so se ho capito bene ma da quanto ho letto mi sembra di aver capito che Apple ha suggerito “Chinese Taipei” oppure “Taiwan, China”. Questo perchè i prodotti con la scritta "Made in taiwan" potrebbero avere problemi quando spediti in Cina, mentre per le leggi di Taiwan nell'etichetta dei prodotti esportati dal loro paese deve essere riportata la parola "Taiwan" o "republic of China". Cosi Apple ha pensato di fare un mix e cercare di accontentare tutti


----------



## ignaxio (8 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Apple ha chiesto ai fornitori di Taiwan di utilizzare l'etichetta Made in China​


Perché mai??


----------



## Swaitak (8 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Apple ha chiesto ai fornitori di Taiwan di utilizzare l'etichetta Made in China​


pensavo fosse una presa per il cubo, invece è per aggirare i controlli doganali sul mercato cinese


----------



## ignaxio (8 Agosto 2022)

nik10jb ha scritto:


> Non so se ho capito bene ma da quanto ho letto mi sembra di aver capito che Apple ha suggerito “Chinese Taipei” oppure “Taiwan, China”. Questo perchè i prodotti con la scritta "Made in taiwan" potrebbero avere problemi quando spediti in Cina, mentre per le leggi di Taiwan nell'etichetta dei prodotti esportati dal loro paese deve essere riportata la parola "Taiwan" o "republic of China". Cosi Apple ha pensato di fare un mix e cercare di accontentare tutti


Ho letto bene perché mi puzzava infatti.. notizia clickbait! Made in china *solo per i prodotti destinati al mercato cinese. *


----------



## Blu71 (8 Agosto 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Perché mai??



Come hai correttamente riportato tu, per timore dei controlli doganali cinesi.


----------



## Shmuk (8 Agosto 2022)

davidsdave80 ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, errore mio :
> "Essendo il Comandante in capo delle forze armate, avrebbe potuto fermare l’aereo militare su cui la *Presidentessa* della Camera era in volo. *Ma ha preferito non farlo*, per non essere accusato di morbidezza verso Pechino a soli tre mesi dalle elezioni di midterm».



Sì, ma è anche vero che i Cinesi non aspettavano altro, e un modo per dare il via alle "danze" se lo sarebbero trovati anche da soli, mese più mese meno... ciò non giustifica offrire simili assist, ma tanto di riffa o di raffa le cose vanno come devono andare...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (8 Agosto 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Sì, ma è anche vero che i Cinesi non aspettavano altro, e un modo per dare il via alle "danze" se lo sarebbero trovati anche da soli, mese più mese meno... ciò non giustifica offrire simili assist, ma tanto di riffa o di raffa le cose vanno come devono andare...


L'avrò scritto non so quante volte..
Ma il vero obiettivo dell'America è sempre stata la Cina.. la Russia era solo l'ostacolo per annientarli apertamente.. infatti sono anni che si stanno attrezzando per quello.


----------



## davidsdave80 (8 Agosto 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Sì, ma è anche vero che i Cinesi non aspettavano altro, e un modo per dare il via alle "danze" se lo sarebbero trovati anche da soli, mese più mese meno... ciò non giustifica offrire simili assist, ma tanto di riffa o di raffa le cose vanno come devono andare...


assolutamente d'accordo... da qui il mio iniziale commento sulla Pelosi... narcisismo allo stato puro...a 82 anni suonati..in un contesto del genere.. che bisogno c'era??


----------



## Swaitak (15 Agosto 2022)

*La cina reagisce nuovamente alla visita a sorpresa della delegazione USA a Taiwan.

L'esercito cinese dichiara: "Il 15 agosto, il Teatro Orientale dell'Esercito Popolare di Liberazione Cinese ha organizzato una pattuglia multi-servizio congiunta di prontezza al combattimento ed esercitazioni di combattimento nel mare e nello spazio aereo intorno a Taiwan"*


----------



## Swaitak (15 Agosto 2022)

Mandateci direttamente Hunter Bidè la prossima volta


----------



## Blu71 (15 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *La cina reagisce nuovamente alla visita a sorpresa della delegazione USA a Taiwan.
> 
> L'esercito cinese dichiara: "Il 15 agosto, il Teatro Orientale dell'Esercito Popolare di Liberazione Cinese ha organizzato una pattuglia multi-servizio congiunta di prontezza al combattimento ed esercitazioni di combattimento nel mare e nello spazio aereo intorno a Taiwan"*



Gli Usa si annoiano se non succede nulla nel Mondo.


----------



## __king george__ (15 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Gli Usa si annoiano se non succede nulla nel Mondo.


maddai ma secondo te questi farebbero la guerra a causa di una visita degli USA?

anche fosse vero che gli usa vogliono triggerare la guerra allora sarebbero potent
issimi e gli altri fessi...marionette totali mosse dall'america...

è vero che la seconda visita ha lasciato un pò perplesso anche me ma quello è un altro discorso


----------



## Swaitak (15 Agosto 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> maddai ma secondo te questi farebbero la guerra a causa di una visita degli USA?
> 
> anche fosse vero che gli usa vogliono triggerare la guerra allora sarebbero potent
> issimi e gli altri fessi...marionette totali mosse dall'america...
> ...


qual'è lo scopo di queste visite così frequenti come non c'erano da 25 anni?


----------



## Blu71 (15 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> qual'è lo scopo di queste visite così frequenti come non c'erano da 25 anni?



Sii comprensivo. Negli ultimi 25 anni sono stati impegnati altrove.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Mandateci direttamente Hunter Bidè la prossima volta



Prima bisognerà trovare una nuova badante


----------



## pazzomania (15 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> qual'è lo scopo di queste visite così frequenti come non c'erano da 25 anni?



Giappone, Sud Corea, Australia, non ricordo se Indonesia o Malesia, insomma tutta quella zona è adepta USA.

È una semplice dimostrazione di "noi ci siamo"

Se poi sarà un' azione giusta o sbagliata o neutra, lo vedremo col tempo.


----------



## __king george__ (15 Agosto 2022)

può pure darsi che è Taiwan che ha chiamato gli USA dicendo "questi ci fanno paura..fate sentire che voi siete con noi senza alcun dubbio"

alcuni dicono che la Cina potrebbe attaccare Taiwan a causa dell'America..ma potrebbe essere che non l'ha ancora attaccata proprio a causa dell'america che fa da deterrente


----------



## __king george__ (15 Agosto 2022)

se non fosse per l'alleanza con gli USA credo sarebbe da mò che la Corea sarebbe riunita...nel senso che la C del Nord avrebbe già attaccato e probabilmente conquistato la C.del Sud  

diciamo che gli USA sono un pò l'amico grosso dei mingherlini vari minacciati dai bulli...


----------



## Blu71 (15 Agosto 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> se non fosse per l'alleanza con gli USA credo sarebbe da mò che la Corea sarebbe riunita...nel senso che la C del Nord avrebbe già attaccato e probabilmente conquistato la C.del Sud
> 
> *diciamo che gli USA sono un pò l'amico grosso dei mingherlini vari minacciati dai bulli*...



Certo, è l’amico che ti difende e ti frega la merenda democraticamente al posto del bullo prepotente


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (15 Agosto 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> maddai ma secondo te questi farebbero la guerra a causa di una visita degli USA?
> 
> anche fosse vero che gli usa vogliono triggerare la guerra allora sarebbero potent
> issimi e gli altri fessi...marionette totali mosse dall'america...
> ...


La Cina sa da anni che l'America ha intenzione bellicose contro di loro.. al massimo è il capolinea! Dopo la guerra economica scoppia sempre quella vera  quindi sarebbe ultimo pretesto come il culmine dei russi contro ucraina dirottata dagli Usa


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Agosto 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> può pure darsi che è Taiwan che ha chiamato gli USA dicendo "questi ci fanno paura..fate sentire che voi siete con noi senza alcun dubbio"
> 
> alcuni dicono che la Cina potrebbe attaccare Taiwan a causa dell'America..*ma potrebbe essere che non l'ha ancora attaccata proprio a causa dell'america che fa da deterrente*


Non "potrebbe", è certamente così.
Taiwan strategicamente ed economicamente riveste un ruolo fondamentale e non tanto e soprattutto per gli USA, ma per il Giappone e la Corea. Oltre alle risorse di Taiwan, la Cina rivendica il possesso del mar cinese orientale e meridionale che è ricco di giacimenti petroliferi e fondamentale per le rotte marine per i Paesi circostanti.
L'aggressività dei Cinesi non sta creando problemi solo a Paesi filo-americani, ma a tutta l'area circostante ed il muro alzato dai Paesi appartenenti all'ASEAN ne è la conferma.


----------



## gabri65 (15 Agosto 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> se non fosse per l'alleanza con gli USA credo sarebbe da mò che la Corea sarebbe riunita...nel senso che la C del Nord avrebbe già attaccato e probabilmente conquistato la C.del Sud



Eh sì, perché se non ci fossero gli USA nessuno saprebbe come difendersi, certo.



__king george__ ha scritto:


> diciamo che gli USA sono un pò l'amico grosso dei mingherlini vari minacciati dai bulli...



Oltre ai mingherlini, sono amici pure dei Talebani, visto che gli lasciano armi e campo libero.

Amicizie un po' con tutti, vedo.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Oltre ai mingherlini, sono amici pure dei Talebani, visto che gli lasciano armi e campo libero.
> 
> Amicizie un po' con tutti, vedo.



Ci sono mingherlini ricchi e mingherlini poveri come ci sono dittatori che servono e altri che non servono.


----------



## __king george__ (15 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Eh sì, perché se non ci fossero gli USA nessuno saprebbe come difendersi, certo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ci sono stati una vita in Afghanistan..pensavano un minimo sarebbero riusciti a fare da soli dopo tutto quel tempo

poi se ci stanno dite che egemonizzano gli altri paesi..se vanno via che dovevano restarci...

io credo questo: un mondo senza Cina Russia e Usa forse sarebbe meglio..ma un mondo con Cina e Russia e senza USA sarebbe un incubo totale..


----------



## gabri65 (15 Agosto 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ci sono stati una vita in Afghanistan..pensavano un minimo sarebbero riusciti a fare da soli dopo tutto quel tempo



Riusciti a fare cosa?



__king george__ ha scritto:


> poi se ci stanno dite che egemonizzano gli altri paesi..se vanno via che dovevano restarci...



Infatti fanno puttanate su puttanate "anda e rianda", come si dice da noi.



__king george__ ha scritto:


> io credo questo: un mondo senza Cina Russia e Usa forse sarebbe meglio..ma un mondo con Cina e Russia e senza USA sarebbe un incubo totale..



Il "se" è irrilevante.

E gli indiani d'America, forse, non la pensano proprio così, sai.


----------



## Mika (15 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Certo, è l’amico che ti difende e ti frega la merenda democraticamente al posto del bullo prepotente


Però non ti riempie di botte come il bullo e ti fa giocare alla X-box, cosa che il bullo non ti farebbe fare.

Sicuramente se chiedi ad un abitante di Seul se preferisce avere come amico protettore gli USA ad essere indipendente ma bombardato e conquistato dalla Corea del Nord (dove il dittatore tratta male il suo stesso popolo), penso che accetti la prima opzione.


----------



## __king george__ (15 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> *Riusciti a fare cosa?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ad avere il controllo del paese e gestire i talebani (parlo del governo afgano)

ps: davvero sei andato a ripescare i mitici pellerossa?


----------



## Blu71 (15 Agosto 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> *Però non ti riempie di botte come il bullo e ti fa giocare alla X-box, cosa che il bullo non ti farebbe fare*.
> 
> Sicuramente se chiedi ad un abitante di Seul se preferisce avere come amico protettore gli USA ad essere indipendente ma bombardato e conquistato dalla Corea del Nord (dove il dittatore tratta male il suo stesso popolo), penso che accetti la prima opzione.



Infatti gli USA sono molto bravi a farti credere che sono benefattori


----------



## Mika (15 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Riusciti a fare cosa?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Infatti gli USA sono nati dai coloni Inglesi, spagnoli, olandesi e francesi. Per gli Indiani d'America concordo con tutto.
Ma se te puoi dire la tua in maniera civile, non è certo perché ha Roma ci ha marciato Stalin. Pensi che Stalin ci avrebbe lasciato liberi nella cortina di ferro? Chiedi ai polacchi, ungheresi, tedeschi dell'est, bulgari, romeni, cecoslovacchi che hanno vissuto la guerra fredda.

Chi vince domina il vinto, una volta che perdi una guerra devi sperare che finisci controllato dai meno peggio, cosa che nel 1945 è accaduto.


----------



## Mika (15 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Infatti gli USA sono molto bravi a farti credere che sono benefattori


Non sono benefattori, sono dominatori come ogni superpotenza. Solo che a noi ci hanno permesso di scrivere ora su un forum, mentre gli ex patto di Varsavia hanno dovuto aspettare la caduta dell'URSS per avere almeno la libertà di dire la loro senza finire nei Gulag (se gli andava bene).


----------



## Controcorrente (15 Agosto 2022)

Sostenere che l'Europa e in particolare modo l'Italia sarebbe libera e allo stesso livello di benessere, libertà, diritti senza gli USA è revisionismo al pari del negare l'esistenza dei campi di concentramento onestamente.

Alla pari, sostenere che il problema siano gli USA nella situazione Taiwan con la Cina che vuole invadere questo stato negandone l'esistenza (inoltre ha un patto di difesa con gli USA, senza il quale sarebbe già successo) sarebbe come sostenere che la colpa dei Russi che fanno una guerra di invasione in Ucraina con una propaganda che sfiora il ridicolo nel 2022 è colpa degli USA... ah no.. aspetta... c'è chi crede anche a questo.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Agosto 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Non sono benefattori, sono dominatori come ogni superpotenza. Solo che a noi ci hanno permesso di scrivere ora su un forum, mentre gli ex patto di Varsavia hanno dovuto aspettare la caduta dell'URSS per avere almeno la libertà di dire la loro senza finire nei Gulag (se gli andava bene).



Nessuno nega i meriti degli USA nel garantire la libertà. L’importante è rendersi conto che fanno prima di tutto i loro interessi.


----------



## Marco T. (15 Agosto 2022)

A me sti USA mi stanno sempre più sull *****, come anche l’Europa che ci va sempre dietro come le pecore. In Ucraina hanno tantissime colpe e adesso vanno a provocare gli Cinesi. Tanto l’iro ci guadagnano con le crisi e guerre sempre fuori dall America. I democratici americani vogliono sempre le guerre.


----------



## Mika (15 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Nessuno nega i meriti degli USA nel garantire la libertà. L’importante è rendersi conto che fanno prima di tutto i loro interessi.


Loro fanno tutto per i loro interessi come lo fanno i Cinesi e i Russi, ognuno lo fa a modo loro. Gli USA usano la carota, Russia e Cina il bastone. Preferisco la carota se permetti.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Agosto 2022)

Comunque,

A me degli USA non me ne frega nulla di nulla, zero proprio, figuratevi, non me ne frega un caxxo dell'Italia, per me devono stare tutti bene a prescindere dai confini umani.

Però sotto il profilo della sicurezza personale, con sti Amerikani a pararmi il culo, non ho mai temuto una volta per la mia incolumità.

Gli altri esseri umani negli altri Stati, non ne sono cosi convinto.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Agosto 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Loro fanno tutto per i loro interessi come lo fanno i Cinesi e i Russi, ognuno lo fa a modo loro. Gli USA usano la carota, Russia e Cina il bastone. Preferisco la carota se permetti.



Messa così non è difficile scegliere. Io farei a meno di tutti e tre.


----------



## Mika (15 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Messa così non è difficile scegliere. Io farei a meno di tutti e tre.


Purtroppo nel 1945 noi italiani abbiamo finito di essere una nazione libera come tutti gli stati europei usciti dal secondo conflitto distrutti o quasi rasi al suolo. La Francia è stata liberata (la parte occupata) da alleata, a noi ci hanno liberato (totalmente) da nemici. Farei a meno anche io di tutti e tre, ma non può accadere. Esistono e la macchina del tempo per cambiare il passato non esiste. Dobbiamo solo vivere il presente e sperare nel futuro anche se non vedo molta speranza nel cambiare quello che nel 1945 è stato deciso per noi come Italia. Gli unici che si sono risollevati sono i tedeschi, come sempre, ma li è per mentalità.


----------



## Swaitak (15 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Comunque,
> 
> A me degli USA non me ne frega nulla di nulla, zero proprio, figuratevi, non me ne frega un caxxo dell'Italia, per me devono stare tutti bene a prescindere dai confini umani.
> 
> ...


questo finche i bambacioni amerigani non vengono qui con le loro pistolette comprate al supermarket


----------



## gabri65 (15 Agosto 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ad avere il controllo del paese e gestire i talebani (parlo del governo afgano)
> 
> ps: davvero sei andato a ripescare i mitici pellerossa?



Sì, ho visto il successone. Forse hanno finito le munizioni pure loro, come i russi in Ucraina.

Per i pellerossa, capisco che sono carne da macello, è passata in cavalleria la cosa. Uno dei più grandi genocidi, un intero continente e tutta la sua gente rasa al suolo.



Mika ha scritto:


> Infatti gli USA sono nati dai coloni Inglesi, spagnoli, olandesi e francesi. Per gli Indiani d'America concordo con tutto.
> Ma se te puoi dire la tua in maniera civile, non è certo perché ha Roma ci ha marciato Stalin. Pensi che Stalin ci avrebbe lasciato liberi nella cortina di ferro? Chiedi ai polacchi, ungheresi, tedeschi dell'est, bulgari, romeni, cecoslovacchi che hanno vissuto la guerra fredda.
> 
> Chi vince domina il vinto, una volta che perdi una guerra devi sperare che finisci controllato dai meno peggio, cosa che nel 1945 è accaduto.



C'è stato un momento però dove i cattivoni russi si sono aperti, hanno lasciato "liberi" tutti i loro stati satellite, e la cosa sembrava avere un buon effetto. Ma ci hanno pensato gli ammerigani a riaccendere la miccia andando a mettere basi NATO nei posti giusti. Ok.

Detto questo, da un punto di vista puramente etico non sono migliori né peggiori rispetto alla controparte.

Cambiano i modi, se poi vogliamo qualificare come un bene il fatto di divertirsi alla PS, capisco che è più "ludica" la questione, ma anche un po' falsa. Farsi sodomizzare non è mai bello, nemmeno se quello che lo fa ha il sorriso sulle labbra e fa grandi opere di persuasione.


----------



## Mika (15 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sì, ho visto il successone. Forse hanno finito le munizioni pure loro, come i russi in Ucraina.
> 
> Per i pellerossa, capisco che sono carne da macello, è passata in cavalleria la cosa. Uno dei più grandi genocidi, un intero continente e tutta la sua gente rasa al suolo.
> 
> ...


Lo sai benissimo che abbiamo perso una guerra, che ci hanno ricostruito il paese e che abbiamo un debito altissimo a livello economico e non. Ci hanno rimesso in moto aprendo qui le loro fabbriche, non ti puoi aspettare che non ci controllassero. Il fatto è questo, noi non possiamo farci più nulla, è accaduto. Mi stanno sulle bolas, ma è così.


----------



## Milanoide (15 Agosto 2022)

Riporto le ragioni di chi ha appoggiato la visita e la provocazione "pelosa". 
Bret Stephens, riportato dal Corriere e ridotto in pillole.
B.S. non è esattamente un Liberal, eh!
1)Mandare un segnale ai bulli cinesi continentali: rinunciare al viaggio dopo le prime minacce cinesi, sarebbe stato un segnale di debolezza e capitolazione. Per evitare una crisi diplomatica, finisci con accelerare un disastro strategico isolando ulteriormente un alleato democratico.
2) nel 1997 a Taiwan ci andò anche un altro speaker della Camera, Newt Gingrich, (non esattamente un Liberal, eh!) senza che Pechino obiettasse alcunché. 
Ora i cinesi fanno i bulli perché si sentono più forti e percepiscono il declino americano.
Quindi, nella loro cassetta degli arnesi sono entrate le affermazioni oltraggiose, la trasformazione delle presunte provocazioni in utili pretesti, una crescente aggressività e uso della forza solo come ultimo colpo. 
Come fin qui fatto per affermare un controllo dittatoriale su Hong Kong. È come si farà per affermare il dominio militare nel Mar Cinese Meridionale ed affrontare alcune dispute territoriali con il Giappone. 
B.S. propone anche di armare Taiwan in modo discreto ma efficace e di fissare le «linee rosse» irrinunciabili da far rispettare con credibilità. Obiettivo: far capire alla Cina che i costi del confronto superano di gran lunga i benefici.
In poche parole, la visita della Pelosi era dovuta e se ne dovrebbero fare altre in continuazione.


----------



## gabri65 (15 Agosto 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Lo sai benissimo che abbiamo perso una guerra, che ci hanno ricostruito il paese e che abbiamo un debito altissimo a livello economico e non. Ci hanno rimesso in moto aprendo qui le loro fabbriche, non ti puoi aspettare che non ci controllassero. Il fatto è questo, noi non possiamo farci più nulla, è accaduto. Mi stanno sulle bolas, ma è così.



Sono d'accordo solo con il fatto di aver perso la guerra.

Abbiamo ricambiato più che degnamente, con tutte le menti eccelse nostrane che hanno contribuito al loro sviluppo tecnologico. Da soli sanno fare solo cose più grosse e ignoranti, e basta. A lungo andare non credo che ci hanno rimesso, amico.

Non sta scritto da nessuna parte che dobbiamo sottostare eternamente al loro dominio, non è la prima volta che leggo questa cosa. E' inaccettabile, per quanto ancora le prossime generazioni dovranno sopportare questa manfrina? E con quale motivazione, siamo forse marchiati dalla nascita?

Io non mi sento in debito con nessun americano.


----------



## __king george__ (15 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sì, ho visto il successone. Forse hanno finito le munizioni pure loro, come i russi in Ucraina.
> 
> *Per i pellerossa, capisco che sono carne da macello, *è passata in cavalleria la cosa. Uno dei più grandi genocidi, un intero continente e tutta la sua gente rasa al suolo.
> 
> ...


no no per carità..mi ha fatto solo un pò ridere perchè non li avevo piu sentiti citare dai tempi della scuola credo..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Agosto 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> no no per carità..mi ha fatto solo un pò ridere perchè non li avevo piu sentiti citare dai tempi della scuola credo..



Se in USA oggi parli male dei pellerossa, o li deridi, finisci al gabbio.

Hanno addirittura censurato Peter Pan della Disney e vogliono cancellare i film di John Wayne.


----------



## Swaitak (15 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo solo con il fatto di aver perso la guerra.
> 
> Abbiamo ricambiato più che degnamente, con tutte le menti eccelse nostrane che hanno contribuito al loro sviluppo tecnologico. Da soli sanno fare solo cose più grosse e ignoranti, e basta. A lungo andare non credo che ci hanno rimesso, amico.
> 
> ...


questi sono anni che ci plagiano, prima coi mc donalds ora con le cacate blm, cancel culture ecc.ecc. ben radicate nella nuova generazione di itagliani. Sarà più difficile di quel che si pensi riavere una nostra identità..


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> *Non sta scritto da nessuna parte che dobbiamo sottostare eternamente al loro dominio, non è la prima volta che leggo questa cosa. E' inaccettabile, per quanto ancora le prossime generazioni dovranno sopportare questa manfrina? E con quale motivazione, siamo forse marchiati dalla nascita?
> 
> Io non mi sento in debito con nessun americano.*



.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Agosto 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Lo sai benissimo che abbiamo perso una guerra, che ci hanno ricostruito il paese e che abbiamo un debito altissimo a livello economico e non. Ci hanno rimesso in moto aprendo qui le loro fabbriche, non ti puoi aspettare che non ci controllassero. Il fatto è questo, *noi non possiamo farci più nulla*, è accaduto. Mi stanno sulle bolas, ma è così.



Non possiamo uscire dalla Nato, non solo noi almeno. Se la UE fosse una cosa seria penserebbe ad una difesa comune. 
In ogni caso l’Italia potrebbe almeno rivendicare lo status di alleato non comportarsi da colonia.


----------



## Mika (15 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non possiamo uscire dalla Nato, non solo noi almeno. Se la UE fosse una cosa seria penserebbe ad una difesa comune.
> In ogni caso l’Italia potrebbe almeno rivendicare lo status di alleato non comportarsi da colonia.


Con i politici che abbiamo ora? Sogni.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Agosto 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Con i politici che abbiamo ora? Sogni.



I politici che abbiamo ora li abbiamo per “merito” nostro. Iniziamo con l’andare a votare in massa.


----------



## Mika (15 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> I politici che abbiamo ora li abbiamo per “merito” nostro. Iniziamo con l’andare a votare in massa.


Cambia nulla, anche se si vaa votare in 100 un Governo lo abbiamo. Se gli apolitici non votano, votano solo i fanatici e il governo lo avremo anche senza il mio e il tuo voto. E siccome abitiamo in Italia le loro decisioni colpiranno me e te. A questo punto è meglio esprimersi con il meno peggio.

La cosa che bisognerebbe fare è un altra, in Francia la fanno spesso quando una legge non va a genio e la fanno togliere. Ma ricordati che durante il look-down quando i baristi, i ristoratori e commercianti vari alla quale avevano chiuso l'attività senza fargli vedere un euro di rimborso promesso, i media, la stampa e gli stessi politici eccetto quelli in opposizione per motivi di partitismo, li hanno fatti passare per negazionisti-fascisti-gilett gialli.


----------



## __king george__ (16 Agosto 2022)

e anche gli USA fanno capire che le minacce nucleari sono pericolose (e io approvo in pieno)

ANSA: 
*Gli Stati Uniti hanno testato un missile nucleare disarmato a lungo raggio.L'annuncio è arrivato dall'Air Force Global Strike Command.

Il missile intercontinentale Minuteman III è partito dalla base di Vadenberg ed ha viaggiato per 6700 km fino alle Isole Marshall.

L'Air Force ha dichiarato alla CNN: "E' stato un test di routine,per dimostrare che l'arsenale nucleare Usa è pronto"*


----------



## Blu71 (16 Agosto 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> e anche gli USA fanno capire che le minacce nucleari sono pericolose (e io approvo in pieno)
> 
> 
> *L'Air Force ha dichiarato alla CNN: "E' stato un test di routine,per dimostrare che l'arsenale nucleare Usa è pronto"*



È pronto a cosa? A porre fine alla civiltà? 
Come non adorare gli americani


----------



## __king george__ (16 Agosto 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> e anche gli USA fanno capire che le minacce nucleari sono pericolose (e io approvo in pieno)
> 
> ANSA:
> *Gli Stati Uniti hanno testato un missile nucleare disarmato a lungo raggio.L'annuncio è arrivato dall'Air Force Global Strike Command.
> ...


Libero titola addirittura "Minuteman III il missile nucleare USA nel Pacifico. La mossa che fa tremare Putin e Xi Jinping" 

non so le li fa tremare (non credo)..spero però che li faccia riflettere quantomeno...


----------



## Swaitak (16 Agosto 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> e anche gli USA fanno capire che le minacce nucleari sono pericolose (e io approvo in pieno)
> 
> ANSA:
> *Gli Stati Uniti hanno testato un missile nucleare disarmato a lungo raggio.L'annuncio è arrivato dall'Air Force Global Strike Command.
> ...


hanno aggiunto che tra poco saranno disponibili sugli scaffali di tutti i Wal-Mart


----------



## Mika (16 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> È pronto a cosa? A porre fine alla civiltà?
> Come non adorare gli americani


Beh, la Russia ha minacciato con il nucleare, la Cina lo ha fatto, la Corea del Nord li testa direttamente verso il mare del Giappone ma se fa un test gli USA apriti cielo


----------



## Controcorrente (16 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> È pronto a cosa? A porre fine alla civiltà?
> Come non adorare gli americani


Dici che hanno sbagliato a non fare il talk show in cui nella mappa facevano vedere in quanti secondi sparisce Mosca con un missile sparato da una loro base? Mannaggia devono ancora imparare molto dal vero difensore dei diritti dell’umanità Putin.


----------



## gabri65 (16 Agosto 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> e anche gli USA fanno capire che le minacce nucleari sono pericolose (e io approvo in pieno)
> 
> ANSA:
> *Gli Stati Uniti hanno testato un missile nucleare disarmato a lungo raggio.L'annuncio è arrivato dall'Air Force Global Strike Command.
> ...



Non era disarmato, c'erano a bordo all'incirca 300 kg di democrazia.

Comunque la prossima volta nella testata ci mettono direttamente la Pelosi, fa più danni di una termonucleare da 1000 Megatoni.


----------



## pazzomania (16 Agosto 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Beh, la Russia ha minacciato con il nucleare, la Cina lo ha fatto, la Corea del Nord li testa direttamente verso il mare del Giappone ma se fa un test gli USA apriti cielo


Ma si.

Manca poco, appena in Italia avremo un bel governo di destra e forse uguale negli Usa, un po' di odio sparirà.
Cosi potremo andare avanti belli sereni.

Non per niente l' altro giorno, dicevo ad un altro utente che è assolutamente giusto e doveroso vedere un po' di destra al comando ( se non si incasinano da soli, hanno un tappeto rosso davanti)


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Agosto 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Beh, la Russia ha minacciato con il nucleare, la Cina lo ha fatto, la Corea del Nord li testa direttamente verso il mare del Giappone ma se fa un test gli USA apriti cielo



Un test ? Uno solo ?
Sarà da 60-70 anni che tutte le potenze mondiali (e non) testano in continuazione.

Andate a leggere lo schifo che in passato ha combinato la francia in polinesia o gli Stati Uniti nelle isole marshall






Questa era la foto dell'atollo bikini (abitato) 
Indovinate un pò ? L'hanno passata liscia,solo tanta "iindinniazionehhhh" durata qualche settimana e nulla più.
Eppure la popolazione ancora soffre degli effetti devastanti di quei test e queste isole sono più contaminate di Chernobyl 


“_Il lampo di luce è stato molto forte, poi è arrivato il grande rumore dell'esplosione; era un bel po' prima della ricaduta vera e propria. La polvere era giallastra e quando uscivi ti copriva tutto il corpo. Poi la gente ha cominciato a diventare molto debole e vomitava. La maggior parte di noi era debole e mio figlio non riusciva a respirare”.

Avevo dolori e molta paura della bomba. In quel momento volevo morire, e abbiamo davvero sofferto; i nostri corpi ci facevano male, i piedi erano coperti di ustioni e nostri capelli cadevano. Ora vedo i bambini che crescono in modo anomalo e alcuni sono mentalmente disturbati, ma nessuna di queste cose accadeva prima che la bomba cadesse. È triste vedere i bambini ora_"


----------



## Blu71 (16 Agosto 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Dici che hanno sbagliato a non fare il talk show in cui nella mappa facevano vedere in quanti secondi sparisce Mosca con un missile sparato da una loro base? Mannaggia devono ancora imparare molto dal vero difensore dei diritti dell’umanità Putin.



Putin non è il difensore dei diritti dell’Umanità ma non lo sono nemmeno gli USA.


----------



## gabri65 (16 Agosto 2022)

Detto questo, evidentemente le date del 6 e 9 agosto 1945 non dicono niente a nessuno.

Vabbè, dai, quelle le avranno sganciate gli alieni di Red Ronnie.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Agosto 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Beh, la Russia ha minacciato con il nucleare, la Cina lo ha fatto, la Corea del Nord li testa direttamente verso il mare del Giappone ma se fa un test gli USA apriti cielo



Infatti sono da condannare tutti. Se poi da colonia si devono applaudire i padroni ciascuno è libero di farlo.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Detto questo, evidentemente le date del 6 e 9 agosto 1945 non dicono niente a nessuno.
> 
> Vabbè, dai, quelle le avranno sganciate gli alieni di Red Ronnie.



Ma che dici? Era una semplice esercitazione


----------



## Controcorrente (16 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Detto questo, evidentemente le date del 6 e 9 agosto 1945 non dicono niente a nessuno.
> 
> Vabbè, dai, quelle le avranno sganciate gli alieni di Red Ronnie.


Intendi per caso la guerra in cui noi italiani mandavamo gli Ebrei in campo di concentramento? Giusto per capire per quante generazioni un popolo deve essere ritenuto colpevole di un fatto storico, a prescindere dal giudizio sullo stesso. 

In tal caso, ho paura che abbiamo la coscienza molto più sporca noi.


----------



## sacchino (16 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Putin non è il difensore dei diritti dell’Umanità ma non lo sono nemmeno gli USA.


Verissimo però, purtroppo in un mondo dove i due galli litigano bisogna scegliere con chi stare.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Agosto 2022)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Verissimo però, purtroppo in un mondo dove i due galli litigano bisogna scegliere con chi stare.



Certo. Ma non significa starci passivamente.


----------



## gabri65 (16 Agosto 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Intendi per caso la guerra in cui noi italiani mandavamo gli Ebrei in campo di concentramento? Giusto per capire per quante generazioni un popolo deve essere ritenuto colpevole di un fatto storico, a prescindere dal giudizio sullo stesso.
> 
> In tal caso, ho paura che abbiamo la coscienza molto più sporca noi.



La tua considerazione la ritengo fuori luogo. Continuo a non capire i tuoi post che mi sembrano sempre più polemici, non so perché.

Sai, mi è stato detto che poiché abbiamo perso la guerra, dobbiamo sottostare all'egemonia ammerigana chissà per quanto.

Eh, sono un bel po' di generazioni ormai. Loro invece hanno già la coscienza pulita di quelle azioni?


----------



## Mika (16 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Un test ? Uno solo ?
> Sarà da 60-70 anni che tutte le potenze mondiali (e non) testano in continuazione.
> 
> Andate a leggere lo schifo che in passato ha combinato la francia in polinesia o gli Stati Uniti nelle isole marshall
> ...


Parlavo di questo periodo di 2/3 mesi 

Qui si fa la guerra a chi ha la coscienza più pulita, come se qualche popolo possa lanciare la prima pietra. Quando è tutto il genere umano violento per natura dall'alba dei tempi delle prime civiltà.

Ora ci sono idee e si "tifa" il modello preferito, ma tutti i modelli sul piano della "coscienza pulita" sono sbagliati.


----------



## Mika (16 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Putin non è il difensore dei diritti dell’Umanità ma non lo sono nemmeno gli USA.


Non esistono i difensori dei diritti dell'Umanità.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Comunque,
> 
> A me degli USA non me ne frega nulla di nulla, zero proprio, figuratevi, non me ne frega un caxxo dell'Italia, per me devono stare tutti bene a prescindere dai confini umani.
> 
> ...


Bho ma noi che ne sappiamo degli Usa !?
Loro che ne sanno dell'Europa / mondo !?
Sono anche quelli che viaggiano di meno..
e li capisco pure.. fanno fatica a vedere il loro intero continente durante tutta la loro vita..

P.s. pure a casa loro si sentono al sicuro 
Si si


----------



## Sam (16 Agosto 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> *Intendi per caso la guerra in cui noi italiani mandavamo gli Ebrei in campo di concentramento? *Giusto per capire per quante generazioni un popolo deve essere ritenuto colpevole di un fatto storico, a prescindere dal giudizio sullo stesso.
> 
> In tal caso, ho paura che abbiamo la coscienza molto più sporca noi.


Sì sì, proprio quella in cui gli internati graffiavano i muri con le unghie manco fossero Wolverine.
Quella in cui si dichiararono 800.000 ebrei in Francia quando ce n’erano meno di 300.000.

Ma d’altronde ai 6 milioni si doveva pur arrivare, no?


----------



## Controcorrente (16 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Sì sì, proprio quella in cui gli internati graffiavano i muri con le unghie manco fossero Wolverine.
> Quella in cui si dichiararono 800.000 ebrei in Francia quando ce n’erano meno di 300.000.
> 
> Ma d’altronde ai 6 milioni si doveva pur arrivare, no?



Ah scusa, dimenticavo. Il complotto degli ebrei mai uccisi e i campi di concentramento inesistenti per come ce li raccontano. Era un po’ che non lo sentivo.

Però mi raccomando, sono provocatori i miei post, non quelli in cui si fa revisionismo sull’olocausto, si sostiene che gli Ucraini sono stati invasi per colpa degli USA e che ovviamente i poveri Cinesi indifesi vogliono invadere Taiwan solo perché provocati dagli USA.

L’odio annebbia la verità, sempre. E alcuni di voi hanno un odio per gli USA. Il resto è tifo conseguente.

*“Gli italiani perdono le partite di calcio come se fossero guerre e perdono le guerre come se fossero partite di calcio*.”


----------



## Sam (16 Agosto 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Ah scusa, dimenticavo. Il complotto degli ebrei mai uccisi e i campi di concentramento inesistenti per come ce li raccontano. Era un po’ che non lo sentivo.


Veramente non è mai stato detto che i campi non c’erano.
Semmai i dubbi sull’Olocausto sono relativi ai piani di sterminio e i forni crematori.
E da un punto di vista tecnico non ci sono prove certe, visto che nei rapporti sovietici del ‘44 non si è mai fatto riferimento a forni crematori, ed essi comparvero solo a Norimberga.
Oltretutto, c’è da valutare che ingegneri hanno già dimostrato che nel campo di Auschwitz non si potevano tecnicamente epurare 2000 persone al giorno nelle camere a gas, visto che la camera non poteva ospitarne più di un centinaio.
Il che ha reso la testimonianza di Rudolf Hoss, direttore del campo, ancora meno credibile. Oltre per il fatto che tale testimonianza è stata estorta con la tortura, e il che la rende poco verificabile.

A questo aggiungici che le testimonianze dei sopravvissuti del campo sono discordanti su questi temi.
E il famoso Diario di Anna Frank non è disponibile alla lettura nella sua versione originale.

Non è un caso se inizialmente a Norimberga si sono stimati 4 milioni di morti ad Auschwitz, mentre oggi se ne attestano non più di 1 milione e mezzo, e si ritiene la cifra di gran lunga sovrastimata.
Se poi a questo ci aggiungi che la cifra di 6 milioni di morti non torna con i censimenti degli ebrei avvenuti nel 1938 e 1948, direi che di margine di discussione ce n’è abbastanza.



Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Però mi raccomando, sono provocatori i miei post, non quelli in cui si fa revisionismo sull’olocausto


E da quando il revisionismo storico è una provocazione?
A me risulta che fare luce su avvenimenti storici complessi sia un processo del tutto normale.
Solo con l’Olocausto lo si accetta come un dogma, sebbene di punti oscuri ce ne siano.



Controcorrente ha scritto:


> , si sostiene che gli Ucraini sono stati invasi per colpa degli USA e che ovviamente i poveri Cinesi indifesi vogliono invadere Taiwan solo perché provocati dagli USA.


Questa non è una provocazione, ma la realtà.
Aggiungo che su Taiwan la situazione è più complessa, e non ci sono aggressori e aggreditic, visto che entrambe le Cine mirano alla distruzione dell’altra.



Controcorrente ha scritto:


> L’odio annebbia la verità, sempre. E alcuni di voi hanno un odio per gli USA. Il resto è tifo conseguente.
> 
> *“Gli italiani perdono le partite di calcio come se fossero guerre e perdono le guerre come se fossero partite di calcio*.”


Citare Winston Churchill, uno dei personaggi più controversi del ‘900 non rende la tua lamentela più credibile.


----------



## ignaxio (16 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Veramente non è mai stato detto che i campi non c’erano.
> Semmai i dubbi sull’Olocausto sono relativi ai piani di sterminio e i forni crematori.
> E da un punto di vista tecnico non ci sono prove certe, visto che nei rapporti sovietici del ‘44 non si è mai fatto riferimento a forni crematori, ed essi comparvero solo a Norimberga.
> Oltretutto, c’è da valutare che ingegneri hanno già dimostrato che nel campo di Auschwitz non si potevano tecnicamente epurare 2000 persone al giorno nelle camere a gas, visto che la camera non poteva ospitarne più di un centinaio.
> ...


Questa meriterebbe il Ban se fosse per me. Stacco per un po’ a prendere aria fresca.


----------



## Sam (16 Agosto 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Questa meriterebbe il Ban se fosse per me. Stacco per un po’ a prendere aria fresca.


Se le regole del forum lo prevedono, chi di dovere può prendere provvedimenti, in tal senso.
Ma zittire una persona, scappando da un confronto, solo perché ha espresso dei dubbi reali (tutto quello che dico è facilmente verificabile, visto che ci sono documenti storici che lo attestano), è molto poco indice di ragione e molto indice di paura, a mio avviso.

Se vuoi esporre le tue ragioni, sei libero di farlo, come ho fatto io. Altrimenti prendi pure la tua boccata d’aria.


----------

